# iCloud - Fichiers impossibles à supprimer de mon Mac



## Bionic75008 (11 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis longtemps (ie sur différentes version de MacOS: Catalina, Big Sur et Monterrey), j'ai des fichiers présents sur mon iCloud que je souhaite supprimer de mon Mac mais bien évidemment conserver sur iCloud.
J'utilise ainsi sur le Finder la fonctionnalité bouton droit "Retirer le téléchargement" mais systématiquement quelques secondes après la suppression le fichier supprimer se retélécharge.
Comment faire pour corriger ce problème?
Merci à tous.
Nicolas


----------



## iBaby (11 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir. Je pense que si ces fichiers sont dans les dossiers Documents et Bureau et que ceux-ci sont synchronisés avec iCloud c’est normal qu’ils redescendent du Cloud vers le Mac. Il vaut mieux  les placer dans iCloud Drive en dehors des dossiers ou bibliothèques synchronisées, en créant un dossier pour eux, puis les supprimer du Mac et de leur emplacement d’origine sur iCloud.


----------



## iBaby (11 Décembre 2021)

Pour approfondir la question : https://forums.macg.co/threads/supprimer-des-fichiers-sur-mon-mac-en-les-gardant-sur-icloud.1354341/


----------



## ericse (11 Décembre 2021)

Bionic75008 a dit:


> Comment faire pour corriger ce problème?


Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas un problème, c'est le fonctionnement normal d'iCloud, qui est plus un service de synchronisation entre appareils qu'un stockage externe. Pour faire ce que tu demandes il faut utiliser un autre service de cloud.


----------



## iBaby (11 Décembre 2021)

Non


ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce n'est pas un problème, c'est le fonctionnement normal d'iCloud, qui est plus un service de synchronisation entre appareils qu'un stockage externe. Pour faire ce que tu demandes il faut utiliser un autre service de cloud.


non, fermement. On peut le faire. Cessez de plier les autres et leurs usages à vos schémas rigides. On en a déjà parlé sur l’autre fil, sauf que je parlais dans le vide à des « croyants ». Comme je tiens à rester calme et courtois, face à votre dénégation je préconise de tester ce que je dis, c’est la moindre des choses avant de dire « pas possible », « je ne comprends pas », ou « je ne crois pas hé hé »...


----------



## Bionic75008 (12 Décembre 2021)

Merci de la réponse mais je serai d'accord avec toi si cela ne touchait que certains fichiers dans certains répertoires de mon Drive iCloud.
C'est très rare et ne touche qu'une petite dizaine de fichiers sur plusieurs milliers...


----------



## ericse (12 Décembre 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> non, fermement. On peut le faire.


Pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait que tu expliques un peu mieux comment tu fais.


----------



## iBaby (12 Décembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait que tu expliques un peu mieux comment tu fais.


Aucun intérêt, c’est déjà fait. Je crois que tu le fais exprès.


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Aucun intérêt, c’est déjà fait. Je crois que tu le fais exprès.


Sauf que tu as tort. Les fichiers iCloud Drive sont à la fois en local et dans le cloud. S’il ne sont que dans le cloud, c’est que le stockage local est hautement saturé.


----------



## iBaby (13 Décembre 2021)

Sur ce sujet, sur l’autre fil dont j’ai recopié le lien, j’ai expliqué mon point de vue. Or, quand on en parle aussi généralement et sans préciser, comme vous le faites, on me dit que j’ai tort. Alors, lorsque je vais dans le détail on répond qu’on ne comprend rien. Je pense que c’est la réponse à tous les problèmes, en général comme en détail : je n’ai rien compris. C’est le passe-partout qui permet de faire comme si on n’était pas obligé de faire ce que personne ne vous a demandé : essayer d’aider les autres sur un forum.

Tout dépend, si tu parles sur iCloud Drive d’un fichier hors de Documents et Bureau, donc hors synchronisation, ça marche comme tu le dis.

ou bien, si tu sors de cette synchronisation, hors de Documents et Bureau, tu peux stocker des fichiers sur iCloud. Ils seront à retélécharger au bout d’un certain temps, sans que ça dépende du degré de saturation du stockage local. 
je dis ça on me répond : « je n’ai rien compris à ton explication ». Ou : « ce n’est pas fait pour ça  ».

oui, peut-être, mais ON PEUT LE FAIRE. Je ne dis que ça et à la différence du mage de Francis Blanche, je ne me contente pas de le dire, je l’ai montré.

l’image ci-jointe est celle de fichiers de police d’écriture que j’ai stocké sur iCloud Drive dans un dossier de la bibliothèque iCloud Drive, autrement dit un sous-dossier du dossier iCloud Drive. On peut voir, au petits nuage avec une flèche descendante, qu’il va falloir le télécharger.
Ça répond à la question posée car ces fichiers ne sont pas sur mon iPad Pro, ils sont dans iCloud Drive, et pourtant je les vois, je peux les toucher, aaaaah c’est absolutely magic !


----------



## iBaby (13 Décembre 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Tout dépend, si tu parles sur iCloud Drive d’un fichier hors de Documents et Bureau, donc hors synchronisation, ça marche comme tu le dis.


Je m’AUTO ÉDITE : il ne fallait pas lire « hors de » mais DANS.


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> ou bien, si tu sors de cette synchronisation, hors de Documents et Bureau, tu peux stocker des fichiers sur iCloud. Ils seront à retélécharger au bout d’un certain temps, sans que ça dépende du degré de saturation du stockage local.


C'est bien ça le fonctionnement logique d'iCloud Drive. Les fichiers ne sont plus accessibles localement et doivent être téléchargés de nouveau lorsque l'on ne les utilise pas durant un long moment (durée que je ne connais pas par contre). Mais il est impossible de décider quand ces fichiers seront uniquement dans le Cloud. 

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais il est illusoire de voir ça comme un qui supprime tous les fichiers en local. De plus, cela diffère des appareils utilisés et là, tu évoques un iPad ( au stockage souvent moins important qu'un Mac de bureau).


----------



## ericse (13 Décembre 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Tout dépend, si tu parles sur iCloud Drive d’un fichier hors de Documents et Bureau, donc hors synchronisation, ça marche comme tu le dis.
> ou bien, si tu sors de cette synchronisation, hors de Documents et Bureau, tu peux stocker des fichiers sur iCloud.


Personnellement je n'ai constaté aucune différence entre les fichiers dans, et en dehors de Documents et Bureau.
J'ai peut être mal cherché, mais voilà.


----------



## iDanGener (14 Décembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait que tu expliques un peu mieux comment tu fais.


Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai tout simplement «ouvert» le dossier iCloud Drive dans lequel j'ai créé différents dossiers et dans lesquels je glisse les éléments de mes disques locaux que je veux sauvegarder.  Les éléments glissés dans ces dossiers sont copiés (et non déplacés) et il n'y a pas de synchronisation qui se fait alors avec ces dossiers par iCloud.

C'est un peu déroutant au départ, ces deux modes de fonctionnement en parallèles (synchro pour certains dossiers, sauvegarde pour d'autres), mais c'est un gros point positif finalement.

Par exemple, avec Tri BackUp, j'ai défini des règles me permettant de mettre à jour certains dossiers, mais en conservant les documents qui n'existent plus dans les dossiers originaux. Je pourrais aussi conserver les copies plus anciennes des éléments mis à jour dans des dossier datés (un genre de TimeMachine).


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Les éléments glissés dans ces dossiers sont copiés (et non déplacés)


c’est normal, c’est le fonctionnement de Mac OS pour tous les fichiers.



iDanGener a dit:


> et il n'y a pas de synchronisation qui se fait alors avec ces dossiers par iCloud.


tous les dossiers que j’ai créés dans iCloud sont tous synchronisés dans iCloud (ce qui semble logique, pourquoi créer un dossier dans iCloud si on ne veut pas qu’il soit dans icloud ?)



iDanGener a dit:


> C'est un peu déroutant au départ, ces deux modes de fonctionnement en parallèles (synchro pour certains dossiers, sauvegarde pour d'autres), mais c'est un gros point positif finalement.



iCloud ne fait pas de sauvegarde, juste de la synchronisation.


----------



## ericse (14 Décembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> C'est un peu déroutant au départ, ces deux modes de fonctionnement en parallèles (synchro pour certains dossiers, sauvegarde pour d'autres), mais c'est un gros point positif finalement.


Bonjour,
Tu pourrais faire quelques copies d'écran de ce que tu fais, car chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas comme tu décris : si je prends un document d'un disque local, et que je le glisse dans un dossier qui se trouve sous iCloud Drive (pas Documents ni Bureau), à la fin j'ai 3 copies du fichier : un sur le disque local originel, un dans le dossier sous iCloud Drive, et un synchronisé sur les serveurs Apple. Je n'ai pas 2 fonctionnements différents comme toi (synchro pour certains dossiers, sauvegarde pour d'autres).


----------



## iDanGener (14 Décembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu pourrais faire quelques copies d'écran de ce que tu fais, car chez moi cela ne fonctionne pas comme tu décris : si je prends un document d'un disque local, et que je le glisse dans un dossier qui se trouve sous iCloud Drive (pas Documents ni Bureau), à la fin j'ai 3 copies du fichier : un sur le disque local originel, un dans le dossier sous iCloud Drive, et un synchronisé sur les serveurs Apple. Je n'ai pas 2 fonctionnements différents comme toi (synchro pour certains dossiers, sauvegarde pour d'autres).



C’est normal si tu le glisses dans un dossier qui existe déjà dans iCloud drive (et créé précédemment lors d’une synchro) que ce soit synchronisé.

J’utilise le Service iCloud de façon un peu plus intensive depuis peu de temps, alors je comprends peut-être mal ce qui se passe, mais si tu crées au premier niveau de l’arborescence de ton iCloud Drive un nouveau dossier, dans lequel tu déposes (tu copies) ce que tu veux de ton disque local, ce dossier ne sera pas synchronisé avec tes éléments locaux.



gwen a dit:


> tous les dossiers que j’ai créés dans iCloud sont tous synchronisés dans iCloud (ce qui semble logique, pourquoi créer un dossier dans iCloud si on ne veut pas qu’il soit dans icloud ?)


Ça ressemble un peu à un sophisme ça, non ?    On peut vouloir qu’il y soit sauvegardé dans iCloud, comme une archive, sans qu’il soit synchronisé.



gwen a dit:


> iCloud ne fait pas de sauvegarde, juste de la synchronisation.


Si tu arrives à affirmer ça avec autant d’assurance, je commence à douter de ce que je perçois, mais depuis quelques mois, mon dossier local de travail (sur mon iMac) que j’ai copié sur iCloud Drive n’est pas mis à jour sur iCloud Drive lorsque j’y ajoute localement (sur celui du iMac) des éléments.

Bref, mon iCloud Drive me permet actuellement d’avoir certains dossiers qui sont synchro avec ceux de mon IMac, et d’autres qui sont des archives.


----------



## iDanGener (14 Décembre 2021)

doublon


----------



## ericse (14 Décembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> si tu crées au premier niveau de l’arborescence de ton iCloud Drive un nouveau dossier, dans lequel tu déposes (tu copies) ce que tu veux de ton disque local, ce dossier ne sera pas synchronisé avec tes éléments locaux.


Pour moi si, c'est synchronisé entre le dossier iCloud Drive et le Cloud Apple, les fichiers sont présents 2 fois, et prennent de la place sur le disque et dans le Cloud :





(Ou alors je n'ai rien compris... )


----------



## iDanGener (14 Décembre 2021)

Je viens de refaire un test.

J'ai créé sur mon bureau (qui n'est pas synchronisé sur iCloud) un dossier TesteriCloud dans lequel j'ai créé un dossier vierge A.
J'ai copié le dossier dans le dossier iCloud Drive en maintenant la touche Option (afin d'avoir une copie et non un déplacement)
J'ai ensuite modifié le nom du dossier local A en AAA  et j'ai créé dans le TesteriCloud local un dossier BBB
Je viens de regarder sur iCloud, et le dossier TesteriCloud n'a pas bougé (il ne contient que le dossier A).
Je ne sais pas si cela peut avoir un effet sur ce dont on discute, mais as-tu coché la case _Optimiser le stockage du Mac_ dans les préférences iCLoud? Dans mon cas je ne l'ai pas coché.


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Ça ressemble un peu à un sophisme ça, non ?    On peut vouloir qu’il y soit sauvegardé dans iCloud, comme une archive, sans qu’il soit synchronisé.


Justement, même si tu le veut, c’est impossible car il n’y a aucune option qui te permet d’avoir un fichier exclusivement sauvegardé dans iCloud et non visible sur le Mac. Et attention, quand on parle d’archive sur MacOS, on parle de fichiers compressés au format ZIP. Il ne faut pas confondre.

la seule option possible étant l’optimisation de l’espace sur les appareils. Le système va de lui même choisir ce qu’il gardera en local et ce qui sera juste affiché en tant qu’alias d’un fichier uniquement disponible sur iCloud.


----------



## ericse (15 Décembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Je viens de refaire un test.


Ah oui, c'est sûr, ça fait exactement pareil chez moi  
Je croyais que tu arrivais à supprimer complètement le fichier du disque tout en le gardant dans iCloud, comme le demandait Bionic au début, et comme on peut faire avec Dropbox et Google (il me semble).


----------



## iDanGener (15 Décembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est sûr, ça fait exactement pareil chez moi
> Je croyais que tu arrivais à supprimer complètement le fichier du disque tout en le gardant dans iCloud, comme le demandait Bionic au début, et comme on peut faire avec Dropbox et Google (il me semble).


Mais je peux supprimer !!! (oui, oui, je reste zen, mais on est passé proche des majuscules   )  Si je glisse un élément vers iCloud à partir du bureau sans tenir la touche option, c'est un déplacement; il se trouve sur iCloud et il n'est plus sur mon bureau.

Bon, je ne sais plus si c'est que je ne comprends plus rien ou bien si je suis face à de la mauvaise foi, mais je décroche et je vais  aller prendre une bière avec @iBaby  J'apporte les cacahuètes.

Adieu groupe, on se revoit sur des fils plus cléments


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Mais je peux supprimer !!! (oui, oui, je reste zen, mais on est passé proche des majuscules   )  Si je glisse un élément vers iCloud à partir du bureau sans tenir la touche option, c'est un déplacement; il se trouve sur iCloud et il n'est plus sur mon bureau.



Ok, mais je ne comprends pas ce que vient faire iCloud dans ce cas. C’est juste le fonctionnement normal du Finder, iCloud ou non. 

le dossier iCloud est juste un dossier nomé iCloud et qui es synchronisé dans le cloud s’appelant aussi iCloud. Mais il n’est pas QUE sur iCloud, il est aussi présent localement jusqu’à ce que le système décide qu’il peut être déchargé et alors, juste un alias est affiché sur le Mac. Mais personne ne sélectionne ce qui est sur iCloud et ce qui es en local.  



iDanGener a dit:


> Bon, je ne sais plus si c'est que je ne comprends plus rien ou bien si je suis face à de la mauvaise foi, mais je décroche et je vais  aller prendre une bière avec @iBaby  J'apporte les cacahuètes.



en tout cas, moi, je ne comprends plus rien. A l’origine il est question de fichiers qui n’apparaissent pas sur un Mac, un iPhone ou un iPad mais qui sont juste présents sur iCloud. Or, je n’ai jamais vu ça. Tous les fichiers que j’ai sur mon iCloud sont également disponibles en local, soit de manière complète, soit à télécharger à la demande depuis le cloud. 



iDanGener a dit:


> Adieu groupe, on se revoit sur des fils plus cléments


bon, adieux donc, on ne sauras jamais où ces fichiers sont stockés. Il doit y avoir une quatrième dimensions chez toi.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Décembre 2021)

je n'ai rien compris


----------



## ericse (16 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je n'ai rien compris


Moi non plus  
@iBaby et @gwen sont persuadés que l'on/je font/fait exprès d'être de mauvaise foi, alors que j'essaye juste de comprendre comment ils font pour, je cite : "supprimer de mon Mac mais bien évidemment conserver sur iCloud" ???


----------



## iBaby (16 Décembre 2021)

Bionic75008 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Depuis longtemps (ie sur différentes version de MacOS: Catalina, Big Sur et Monterrey), *j'ai des fichiers présents sur mon iCloud que je souhaite supprimer de mon Mac mais bien évidemment conserver sur iCloud.*
> J'utilise ainsi sur le Finder la fonctionnalité bouton droit "Retirer le téléchargement" mais systématiquement quelques secondes après la suppression le fichier supprimer se retélécharge.
> Comment faire pour corriger ce problème?
> ...


Répétez après moi : « Bionic75008 a des fichiers présents sur son iCloud qu‘il souhaite supprimer de son Mac mais bien évidemment conserver sur iCloud. » (ce qui signifie que les fichiers sont en effet présents sur iCloud et sur son Mac).

ça, c’est la question et le problème initial.





gwen a dit:


> en tout cas, moi, je ne comprends plus rien.* A l’origine il est question de fichiers qui n’apparaissent pas sur un Mac, un iPhone ou un iPad mais qui sont juste présents sur iCloud. Or, je n’ai jamais vu ça. Tous les fichiers que j’ai sur mon iCloud sont également disponibles en local, soit de manière complète, soit à télécharger à la demande depuis le cloud.*
> 
> 
> bon, adieux donc, on ne sauras jamais où ces fichiers sont stockés. Il doit y avoir une quatrième dimensions chez toi.


« Qui n’apparaissent pas »
Mais il n’a jamais été question de fichiers qui n’apparaissent pas. Le Mac permet de voir les fichiers sur iCloud. C’est le fonctionnement normal d’un ordinateur avec interface utilisateur. Apple ne va pas inventer exprès l’iCloudBook pour utiliser et voir les fichiers sur iCloud.

« Tous les fichiers que j’ai sur mon iCloud sont également disponibles en local, soit de manière complète, *soit à télécharger à la demande depuis le cloud. *»
Donc tes fichiers, que tu dis téléchargeables à la demande, quand ils ne sont pas stockés sur ton Mac, ils le sont sur iCloud.
C’est justement ce qui est demandé, c’est ce que je dis, et ce que iDanGener a expérimenté.

On ne parle pas de fichiers invisibles puisque iCloud a une interface, et que cette interface est sur Mac et iOS.
Voir ton fichier avec le Mac n’implique pas qu’il soit stocké sur le Mac.

De même, quand je commande une pizza par téléphone ou par une app, ça n’implique pas que je sois en face de la pizzeria. La pizza est livrée chez moi par le serveur depuis le bout de la ville.

Ton fichier stocké sur iCloud (pas sur ton Mac) que tu télécharges en quelques secondes avec une bonne connexion, il est où avant ? Tu n’en sais rien, en Irlande, ou que sais-je ?




love_leeloo a dit:


> je n'ai rien compris





ericse a dit:


> Moi non plus
> @iBaby et @gwen sont persuadés que l'on/je font/fait exprès d'être de mauvaise foi, alors que j'essaye juste de comprendre comment ils font pour, je cite : "supprimer de mon Mac mais bien évidemment conserver sur iCloud" ???


Gwen a en partie raison, iDanGener aussi et moi aussi. Si ça télécharge, c’est que c’était stocké ailleurs.
Ce n’est pas streamable depuis iCloud, ça redescend depuis le Nuage.
J’ai compris enfin que c’est ce que sous-entend Gwen. Mais ce n’était pas la question.

Maintenant si @Bionic75008 ne revient pas pour dire ses motivations, qu’attend-il de cette utilisation d’iCloud, etc. Sans ça je ne vois même pas où est le problème.

Mon exemple des fichiers de polices qui sont stockés dans mon compte iCloud et seulement téléchargeables, pas stockées sur mon iPad/iPhone, j’y touche rarement, donc elles remontent dans  iCloud bien que j’aie largement de quoi les stocker sur mes iDevices. Ça me convient comme ça.


----------



## iBaby (16 Décembre 2021)

Bionic75008 a dit:


> Merci de la réponse mais je serai d'accord avec toi si cela ne touchait que certains fichiers dans certains répertoires de mon Drive iCloud.
> C'est très rare et ne touche qu'une petite dizaine de fichiers sur plusieurs milliers...


D’ailleurs je n’ai toujours pas compris à qui s’adressait cette réaction.


----------

